# Target Training Not Working



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been here! FYI I've acquired a few new members to the flock: a severe macaw (Jo), a GCC (Marley), and a sun conure (Lexi). Recently I've attempted to target train the cockatiels and the other birds but to no avail. I know it's supposed to be one of the easiest training techniques, but I'm finding it very difficult. None of the birds will even attempt to touch the target (I've tried many different types). They just run away from every type of target I use. I would love to become closer to them, but nothing seems to be working. They all are obsessed with sun flower seeds, so I use them as their treats. If you have any recommendations as to how I can get them to even begin touching the target that would be amazing! Sorry about the huge paragraph, I'm just desperate at this point.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm no expert, I will be a new Cockatiel owner in a month or two, but maybe try attaching a sunflower seed to the stick first a few times where they are crazy about them... then after they get use to the stick having a sun flower seed on it, Stop putting them on and offer them the stick.... 
Now the stick will have a good meaning and they will be curious and try to see whats up by using there beak hopefully!
As soon as that contact is made, THEN do the Click and reward.

TADA!, you just taught them the stick was a good thing!....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You do it in baby steps... first you reward them just for looking at the target from a distance that doesn't make them nervous. Then you move the target slightly closer and reward them for looking at that distance. If you ever reach a point where the bird gets scared, you stay at that distance and work there until the bird isn't scared any more and then you start moving closer again. 

When you can get the target within touching range without the bird being scared, you reward any move the bird makes in the direction of the target, for example turning its head to look at the target. You'll eventually be able to put the target right up in the bird's face. So do that. The bird might get mad and bite the target. Big reward! After a few rounds the bird will figure out that it gets rewarded for biting the target, and after a while it will figure out that it doesn't have to bite hard to get rewarded.

You want the bird to take the initiative to touch the target, so don't use the target to touch the beak.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

mpayjr said:


> Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been here! FYI I've acquired a few new members to the flock: a severe macaw (Jo), a GCC (Marley), and a sun conure (Lexi). Recently I've attempted to target train the cockatiels and the other birds but to no avail. I know it's supposed to be one of the easiest training techniques, but I'm finding it very difficult. None of the birds will even attempt to touch the target (I've tried many different types). They just run away from every type of target I use. I would love to become closer to them, but nothing seems to be working. They all are obsessed with sun flower seeds, so I use them as their treats. If you have any recommendations as to how I can get them to even begin touching the target that would be amazing! Sorry about the huge paragraph, I'm just desperate at this point.



*Hi. Unfortunately Clicker is not the quickest or easiest training method.
You don't say what it is your trying to accomplish but this STEP-UP
guide is a good one to start off with....
Try this simple 3 step, step-up & down guide.
Use you birds favourite food as a reward treat. For their safety 
birds should be confined to their cages until step-up has been 
mastered.

(1) Hold your hand palm up & offer your bird a little treat food 
on your fingers, close to a perch so they can eat. 

(2) Over the next few feeds move the treat food onto your palm
just out his reach so he has to step on your fingers to eat. After 
a few feeds, your bird will be happy to perch on your hand & eat. 

(3) Get him back onto a perch, by gently pressing his belly 
against the perch to encourage him to step-down on to it. 
Withdraw your hand so you can give him another lesson later. 
A little practice & the jobs done.

After out of cage fly time, to ensure an easy return. Put their 
favourite treat food in the cage & with a small treat in hand get 
them to step-up & back in the cage with a step-down..B.J. 
*


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Patience is the name of the game,.. that's definitely the truth


----------

